# Honey Gourami gender



## confusedman (23 Apr 2021)




----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Apr 2021)

It looks female, but young ones all look female. How big is it? How old is the question, but we don't usually know that unless we bred the fish ourselves, or know the breeder.


----------



## confusedman (24 Apr 2021)

In size is super small. We had it for a month and a half


----------



## sparkyweasel (25 Apr 2021)

In that case I think you will have to wait a while before any-one could say with much confidence either way.
If it's a male, he will gradually become more colourful, and grow more pointed tips to his dorsal and anal fins.
If it's a female, she will grow plumper, and her colour won't change very much, until she is ready to breed, when it gets more intense, but not nearly as deep as the males.
hth


----------

